# Introducing My Chihuahua fur baby's



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Just though i would put some photos of my gang on so you can all meet them

Archie










Skye










Maisie










Tuscany










Cassie










Dexter










They are all great little characters


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They are so cute....Jill


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Cute... I oh so want one!

OH says no, miserable git 

I'll surprise him one day :lol:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very adorable crew, looks like they are all spoiled!


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank's They are very spoilt they know exactly how to get what they want it is impossible not to give in to them they even have my O,H wrapper round their little paws


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh no, i want all the long haired ones.They are so cute..I think hubby and i might be having a barney in the next few mins.
Your dogs are beautiful.:thumbup:*


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

aww thank you, i hope you manage to get one soon


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im not one for Chi's but i think i may be a convert HOW VERY CUTE !!, I love Tuscany look at her gorgeous soft eyes, 

What a lovely bunch


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They are beautiful!! You can never have too many Chi's can you??
(your Dexter looks very similar to my Adam)


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------

